# Yellow brake dust stains



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

When alloy wheels dont get cleaned often enough the brake dust leaves a yellow stain on the wheels that i cannot get off.

Can anyone tell me what to use to get it off?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Stronger wheel cleaner.
And clean em a bit more often


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

I use autosmart smart wheels, for me it shifts just about everything.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What products have you used already?

Espuma Revolution or AS Smart Wheels will sort it.


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

Here are some reps numbers up where you live for autosmart. Although I dont know if any are local to you. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117356


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Coma will shift it no problem, it's very aggressive though.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

any fallout remover should shift it

Whats your current approach to trying to sort it?

Just wash and wheel cleaner?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its not my own car

I wash some of my friends and neighbours cars now and again and often come across it.

I tried wonder wheels which didnt even look at it!

Then i took a clay bar over it and again didnt touch it.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> Its not my own car
> 
> I wash some of my friends and neighbours cars now and again and often come across it.
> 
> ...


Would defo say its fallout staining.

My Dads RR gets cleaned very often, but he asked me the other month how to remove the yellow stains on his wheels. 1 hit with BH Korrosol I was using at the time, but currently using VP Dragons Breath and left to dwell they were gone after rinsing

Defo would say you need to try a fallout remover like Iron X, Korrosol, Dragons Breath, Dodo ferrous dueller..... the list goes on


----------

